# Debugging and cleaning flower room ?



## rebel (May 3, 2014)

ive had spider mite problems, after my current grow is finished(another week) I want to clean my room and what do u all use ? 
 do u all use avid or similar to spray everything down or ??


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2014)

I'd throw a couple of Hot Shot strips in the room........ and wipe every thing down with bleach water.


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2014)

Be careful what ever you use... Vinegar and water would help and not be toxic....  Good luck.

Soap and water works too, as Sm are soft bodied and the soap will kill them...easier in a grow room then on the plants.


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2014)

It's not so much what you use as it is in how meticulous you are in cleaning. You need to clean everything and get rid of any leaves , dirt etc.   jmo


----------



## orangesunshine (May 3, 2014)

:yeahthat:

i use a bomb in the room to get rid of any creepy crawlies---a bleach based product to wipe the walls---glass cleaner for the lights and fans inside and out---launder the blanket that covers the air scrubber with no detergent---soap and water to clean my tray---and a good vacume

if would have also used the hot shot bug strips during flower to get rid of them pesky mites

also be sure to use mild soap and water to clean ur buckets before u reload them


----------



## sawhse (May 3, 2014)

I didn't use the bug bomb. I did everything else mentioned.  Then I let my tent alone for at least a week just running my fan. So far so good. I hate the borg. Lol


----------



## rebel (May 3, 2014)

Ok. after cleaning everything , will I be good to spray my veg plants with avid before moving in flower room ?


----------



## DrFever (May 3, 2014)

Rebel your going to have to literally  take  down  your  flower room    i found  Bleach to work the best , wash everything  thoroughly lights cords   everything    floors,  even  the pots   you  used ,  more or less  you need to start out fresh , NEW 
  even tho your   clones or other plants don't show signs of mites  i would bet they have them, and will again show up  in flowering stage   its a bad cycle  them borg 
so i would treat all plants you have and not by just spraying  them i mean  you need to make a big enough  bucket  as so  you can actually  dunk plant upside down into  the  fluids    i found this to be the only way to immunize your plants    spraying  you just never get them all ,  wash them off by dunking  all of plant upside down  right up to  soil   2 - 3 times   every  3rd day  drown them


----------



## Hackerman (May 3, 2014)

As we have mentioned before, some of these books are a little archaic and not everything is right but here is what the Cannabis Grow Bible (2001 Greg Green) says...

_CLEANING THE GROWROOM
It does happen that sometimes the bugs win. No matter how
much you might spray them or try to kill them, they keep coming back
to your grow room. To solve this you will have to create a clean room,
which means a total and complete cull of your harvest.
First set-up another grow room of smaller size enough to
support some cuttings and clones. Take cuttings from what plants you
have and move the cuttings to that room. You will use the cuttings
again eventually in your clean grow room if you want to continue those
strains.
Next up take all the grow equipment, bar electrical
equipment, to the bathroom. Clean down the entire equipment with
bleach. Fill a tub with water and bleach and let the grow equipment
rest there for a day.
Back to the grow room. First start with the walls. Clean the
walls down with bleach if you can. You will maybe have to paint them
again after. Do the corners, up high and clean out any holes, extraction
holes, fittings, pipes, etc. Then clean around the rim of the room. If
your floor can be lifted up then you can also do this to get in at the
corners a bit better.
After this cleaning has been done you can consider smoking
the room. Various pest killing smoke bombs can be bought in most
grow stores. Follow the instructions carefully and smoke bomb the
room. This will guarantee the demise of any bugs, eggs or larvae but
remember eggs are usually safe from these sprays, that is why they
recommend a reapplication 7-10 days after initial treatment- MAKE
SURE TO READ THE LABELS!!!!!
Once this is done, clean the room again like you did the first
time. Now you should have a clean room, free off pests. Repeat the
process if needed. The more you clean it, the better it will be.
Electrical items should be dusted down before returning them
to the grow room. Dry down your other grow equipment which was
bleached and return this to the grow room.
Your cuttings need to be checked for bugs. Also you do not
move the cuttings back to the grow room until you have taken cuttings
from these cuttings. Grow the cuttings out for a week or two and check
them everyday for bugs. If you find any then you may have to use a
pesticide on the cuttings. When you are sure that your cuttings are
clean, take new cuttings and place them in new soil and clean pots.
Take these to your grow room and watch their progress and look out
for any signs of pests and bugs.
If you have done this correctly then you should have
eliminated all signs of pest infestation in your grow room.
Mites and other small pests can lay their eggs in cuttings and
these can be missed when you look for pests because they are not
obvious. The pesticides should have killed them, but some pests like
the powder bugs lay their eggs inside the stems and seem to always
come back. If you can't get rid of bugs like this then you may have to
toss your genetics away and get new ones. For breeders this can be a
difficult task. A long term project can be terminated by a few bugs
wreaking havoc in the grow room. Breeders should pay strict attention
to keeping their grow rooms clean at all times. And remember - Never
take anything that has been outside into your grow room._


----------



## Sherrwood (May 12, 2014)

I have had mites over thre years, several times, I tried everything and found that, like above states, clean, clean, clean.
I clean and then re clean again, be meticulous!!, take down and apart stuff that u can, mites are microscopic and can/will get everywhere and later, when all looks good again and conditions are right, boom, they thrive again.

P.S. Dont try and save plants if you can help it, the battle is ridiculous if they still have a place to live and eat.  little bastards.......


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 14, 2014)

when they are gone be cautious so you dont bring them back in 
dont accept sickly clones  i mean to the point of being a clone " snob "
shower and change after tending plants in your garden before going into your room 
if you wear your shoes outside dont wear them in your grow 
i put my soil in black trash bags outside in the sun for weeks sometimes in a attempt to kill off any unwanted guests 
spider mites and  root aphids are a real bugger to get rid of


----------



## Sherrwood (May 14, 2014)

Plus, if you have pets they can travel on them, dont let pets near plants.

Also, you may want to set a cleaning schedule for your grow site and surroundings and clean regardless if u think your already clean, keep up this simple schedule of cleaning.

Did you pick up on the key word in this post? Lol.

CLEAN


----------

